
Italy’s Struggling Economy Has World’s Healthiest People - davidf18
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-20/italy-s-struggling-economy-has-world-s-healthiest-people
======
madengr
40% unemployment? Maybe it's the lack of stress due to not working.

Is there universal healthcare? How about education? If I didn't have to pay
for healthcare, and save for 2 children's college, I'd quit in a heartbeat and
work for myself. I'd bike every morning too.

Americans are stressed from work, or stressed from lack of work with financial
burden.

~~~
m0llusk
It isn't about access to care, it is about lifestyle and community. This has
had a lot of study and is similar to the so called Hispanic health paradox.
Poor Italians and Hispanic people have better health than wealthy Americans
because of their relations with extended family. As a result there is also a
social cost in that such healthy and socially integrated people are less
likely to be radicals.

------
tim333
I wonder how they figure the index. The link goes to "The article you
requested is only available for Bloomberg Professional Service subscribers."

